# Correct 1968 engine block color



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I've seen it called Pontiac "light blue", but I've seen pictures where it almost appears a light silvery blue. Are these the same thing? I know it's not the darker blue you see on the later 70's blocks, right?
Can someone shed some light on this for me?

Thank you.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Dig some more digging and think I found it. Pontiac "Light Blue Metallic" sound correct?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

MO Goat said:


> Dig some more digging and think I found it. Pontiac "Light Blue Metallic" sound correct?


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Prettiest engine color EVER.


----------

